
Earth's clouds are getting lower, NASA satellite finds - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/02/120222114358.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29
======
joshuahedlund
" _Most of the reduction was due to fewer clouds occurring at very high
altitudes_ "

That's not quite the same thing as clouds getting lower.

~~~
stewbrew
The average altitude is getting smaller which could be read as "getting lower"
if one really wanted to.

------
opendomain
The sky is literally falling. I wonder if this continues, that it would get
people to wake up about climate change.

~~~
epscylonb
"A consistent reduction in cloud height would allow Earth to cool to space
more efficiently, reducing the surface temperature of the planet and
potentially slowing the effects of global warming."

So this would appear to counter act the global warming aspect of climate
change.

~~~
draggnar
But not the climate change aspect of climate change

